

App Store SEO: The tools we used - ilamont
http://invantory.com/2012/07/app-store-seo-the-tools-we-used/

======
tstegart
This is a great post. I've had a lot of trouble coming up with good keywords
without putting competitor's names in the keyword field. Thanks for the good
data and the links.

BTW, did you use the paid service, or did you make what you could of the free
info?

~~~
ilamont
Thanks! For App Annie and AppCod.es, I used the free services, which cover the
basics. AppCod.es search is very, very helpful for determining good keywords
to use (be sure to look at their slideshow first).

The AppCod.es competitor tracking service (paid) looks very interesting as
well ... but it's not something we're ready to sign up for.

~~~
tstegart
We already use App Annie, but I'd never heard of AppCod.es before today, so
thanks.

